# Super glue for arrow inserts?



## 944storm (Nov 7, 2016)

Ive used the blue impact gorilla super glue and goat tough impregnated with rubber. Both are working well, the prep is what matters. Scuff the inside of the arrow and clean real good. I have had issues with the regular green top gorilla super glue. 

Sent from my victara using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just make sure it is "impact resistant"...loc tite and gorilla both make super glues that are


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

If you have some JB Weld try that, the inserts definitely will not be coming out.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Locktite gel for years. no problems


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Cheap hot glue sticks work great. Not a fan of SG for inserts


----------



## csalodge (Jun 12, 2014)

Bergloch said:


> Cheap hot glue sticks work great. Not a fan of SG for inserts


^^^ Used to think this was ridiculous. Now I wouldn't do it any other way.


----------



## stinger slinger (Feb 2, 2016)

I like the bohning cool flex it is a low temp hot melt glue
you can glue in your inserts and in my case with fixed blade
heads, just a few seconds in a pot of boiling water you can turn
broadheads for alignment dip them in cold water again and use instantly.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

gorilla glue (blue cap) rubberized glue, and Loctite ultra control gel


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

Cheap hot melt glue from Wal-Mart. Easy to change and experiment. Never had a problem.


----------



## Hogie76 (Jul 24, 2016)

Pine ridge insert glue works really well. It’s almost like an elastomeric/rubberized glue that retains the inserts very well.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hot melt been using it for over 55 years with out any problems.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Does hot melt work in Arizona heat? 

I've been using Gorilla impact tough CA glue for fletching and inserts for a long time now with no issues. Whatever my bow shop was using years ago sucked. I used to lose inserts constantly. Since I started assembling my own arrows I haven't lost an insert or had any adhesion problems with vanes. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Loctite gel. I use it on my vanes points and braodhead inserts. Never had any problems.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I've used Super Glue, but Super Glue doesn't take impact as well as other glues.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Loctite gel. Same for fletching.
Works quickly, effectively, why make it harder.
Don't believe all the rubberized, impact resistant, 24 hour epoxy blah blah blah.


----------



## desertbird (Apr 6, 2016)

Ingo said:


> Does hot melt work in Arizona heat?
> 
> I've been using Gorilla impact tough CA glue for fletching and inserts for a long time now with no issues. Whatever my bow shop was using years ago sucked. I used to lose inserts constantly. Since I started assembling my own arrows I haven't lost an insert or had any adhesion problems with vanes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I use it, (gorilla glue 5x tough all temp) but I do not keep my arrows in the truck during summer. 


I have had other projects with hot melt (RC planes) and left them in truck and it will come loose during summer if left in hot vehicle.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes you can use super glue, in fact it is a really good option. It is simple to use and cheap and easily bought at walmart. This year I got a bottle of gold tip super glue which is called tip grip, I cracked it open and did my arrows this winter and I put it in the fridge and that cold temp has kept it fresh all summer and into the fall for each of my other arrow jobs. 

One of my favorite options is a three pack of the cheap super glue from either gorrilla or locktite that you can get in walmart, it is a little tube of glue and plenty to do one arrow session of a dozen inserts and fletching. Then you have two fresh tubes for future jobs, i like to carry one with me in my 3d stool to fix stuff when something needs it.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone ever use Easton Dr. Dougs quickbond? I bought some off amazon pretty cheep just to try it. It has good reviews.


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

lock tite gel


----------

